

Opera 10.6 - HTML5, and then some - Uncle_Sam
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/06/14/html5-and-then-some

======
pornel
Hopefully appcache support will be used to make Dragonfly start instantly
(they haven't added manifest <https://dragonfly.opera.com/app/> yet).

------
w-ll
i just want geolocation in opera mini. To many people that use my web app are
using from opera mini and I have to tell them to go to the phones default
browser. (Hate doing that)

------
iamelgringo
What I love about Opera, is that they develop and release features that show
up in other browsers like Firefox 6 months to a year later.

~~~
paulitex
Sorry, this is just wrong.

I am currently working on a drag-and-drop uploading tool, and would really
like to use html5 to do it. The new interfaces involved are the drag and drop
([http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/...](http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/dnd.html#dnd)) and File (<http://www.w3.org/TR/file-upload/>)
APIs. Unfortunately, everyone _except_ for Firefox have been slow in
implementing the File interface, leaving me with a situation where the only
shipping browser where standards-based code runs is Firefox 3.6 (fwiw, it
works in Webkit nightly and Chrome 6 dev). In shipping webkit (safari 5,
chrome 5), File is implemented (which gives meta data about a native file) but
not FileReader (which gives the actual data) (btw if someone knows of a non-
standard way to get the data from the File object in shipping webkit please
let me know, i just want this to work. FF had a non-standard getAsBinary()
method on the File object before FileReader was implemented, for example).

Opera doesn't even have File implemented.

Again, FF is the only shipping browser that native os-to-webapp uploading
drags work in a standards compliant way. Give them some credit.

~~~
iamelgringo
I'm not saying that FF or other browsers doesn't innovate. I'm just saying
that I've seen tons of features that have started in Opera that end up
implemented in other browsers.

------
axod
> "Bing is the new Speed Dial search engine"

Eugh

~~~
stuntmouse
Microsoft is _really_ throwing money at search lately. Bing is everywhere
(Colbert, iOS 4, "Filomena", "Search Overload").

How long can they keep it up for the returns they're getting?

~~~
endtime
Decades. They're Microsoft.

~~~
axod
And it's nothing new. They've been throwing money at the web and trying not to
fail for years. No real success yet though (IMHO)

